# Installed wrong chipset driver



## adrian kratisto (Jun 23, 2006)

for some stupid reason i installed the latest Intel Chipset Software though my chipset is actually is an nForce4 SLI Intel Edition driver


here is the intel http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng

here is the correct nforce
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_nf4_winxp32_intel_7.15.html

once i found out what i did i went ahead and did a system restore>uploaded the correct driver but i still see intel chip set info in my local temp folders though the folders are empty.I also have a.txt of my installation in the win> temp folder. i noticed that it basically added to nodes and then removed the nodes(It removed inactive nodes) so i wonder if the intel driver install did anything at all? Am i ok? I looked through the device driver/add/remove progams but did not find anything. My computer still reads my chipset driver as a nforce sli 

Should i be worried?

my computer hasnt run into any problems

also my local temp folder has over 5 gigs of info, can i get rid of all this since its temp? i have many many files in their.


----------



## PC eye (Jun 23, 2006)

Having a loose driver generally won't be a problem just an unneeded file unless something like the installer made it active. That's where some problems, although not major, could be seen. If you knew the exact name of the driver itself you could go into the system32 folder and manually delete it to prevent any problems there. As far as the temp folder that will depend on which one you are looking at. If it is seen at the root directory of your drive that would be something you optionally saved.

 The temp folder in your user account generally holds installation and uninstall information there. A good cleaner for getting rid unnecessary files is CCleaner that could be a big help in deciding what should be permanently removed from the drive. Just be careful not to remove the wrong things if you decide to use it. That can cause other problems to come up. http://www.ccleaner.com/download/


----------



## adrian kratisto (Jun 24, 2006)

ah, i probably could find the exact name somwhere. any idea what it would look like? ext?

is it something like chipenu.dll?


----------



## PC eye (Jun 24, 2006)

The problem there is that the installer most likely copied more then one file into the system32 folder. Common but not always the "dll" extension is seen on most drivers copied there. Knowing the full name to remove any files put there by the installer would mean already having a list of all previously installed to compare to in order to remove the few you don't want.

 There are also a good number of sub folders to go through in the system32 folder for those items you have already installed along with any values created in the system registry. The real helper you could look for would be an uninstaller that would automatically remove what that update put on your drive. You would have to go back to the support site and look for a utility for that if they have one available in the event of installing the incorrect version such as you have seen. That would perform this task without... ? headaches?!


----------

